# ADDON was Koordinaten und Farmen ermöglicht?



## Nastyfinger (19. Februar 2007)

Hi all,

suche ein ADDOn welches mir Koordinaten auf der Karte anzeigt und mir Bergbau, Kräuter anzeigt.
Welches kann das und wenn ihr eins habt was kann das noch?
Will nur ein ADDON installieren und nicht mehrere.


Gruß,

Nastyfinger

Hexenmeister Stufe 69 auf Destromath


----------



## daLord (19. Februar 2007)

Ich glaube das gibts nicht in einem Addon. Es gibt zwar addons du dir als ein packet runterladen kannst aber die bestehen intern aus mehreren Addons.
Ich benutze für besagte zwei features diese zwei addons (2 addons stellt meines Wisssens das minimum dar):
Gatherer, zeichnet alle Erze und Kräuter auf
CT_MapMod, zeigt Koordinaten an
Hier ist der link zu Gatherer: http://gathereraddon.com/dl/Gatherer/

und hier CT_MapMod:


daLord schrieb:


> *Koordinaten*
> 
> Ein Addon zum Anzeigen der Koordinaten ist "*CT_MapMod*". Dieses kann man hier herunterladen: CTMod - Downloads (http://www.ctmod.net/downloads/). Die ZIP-Datei enthält den Ordner "CT_MapMod". Diesen kopiert man anschließend, wie bei allen Addons, in den Ordner "*World of Warcraft/Interface/Addons/*".
> Wenn man nun die Map im Spiel öffnet, bekommt man in der oberen linken Ecke die Koordinaten angezeigt.
> ...



Es gibt wie oben gesagt noch zwei weiter Addons die das können. einmal "Cartographer" Da bräuchtest du aber noch "Cartographer_Herbalism" und "Cartographer_Mining". andererseits "Metamap" diese verändert die funktionsweise der map total und fügt dabei acuh die coords ein. weiterhin gibt es modeule dabei die Kräuter und Erze markieren. (da es Module sind dind es auch wieder mehr Addons)

btw. Für fargen zum Thema Addons gibt es bei buffed das Interface und Makros-forum. beim nächsetn mal weiß du das dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nastyfinger (19. Februar 2007)

Vielen dank für deine Tipps


----------

